# Entertainment/book storage work in progress



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey all.
Sorry for the long read.
Here's a thread for my first big project (big for me).
After months brainstorming and 5 sets of plans (literaly), I've started work.

A bit of background before I get started.
My family has quite a few paperback books (we're all avid readers), and a decent collection of DVD's. Unfortunately I am unable to find either a good bookcase or DVD rack that I feel is worth the money. The other issue we have is that the layout of our house doesn't lend itself well for cabinet style storage. The only good place for these type of things is in the living room where the TV and an existing bookcase are.
My bigest problem is efficient use of the available space. Our current bookcase is large enough to hold our books, but each shelf is stacked 3 or 4 rows deep. You can imagine how much of a pain that is when I'm looking for a specific book. Also, we have a DVD rack that holds 150 DVD's, but it's too small and is no more than a waste of space for me.

I'd been planning on building a small entertainment center to replace the cheap TV stand that we currently have. I was working on a design for that, and trying to figure out how to incorporate some book and DVD storage into it when I started measuring our DVD cases and books. That's when it dawned on me that a shelf built to hold DVD's can also be used to hold your average paperback book. The next question is how to put that knowledge to work. My final design incorporates double sided slide outs (I don't know what else to call them) with 2 shelves on each side, in a cabinet that will fit right up next to the TV cabinet. 

The first and largest of the 2 cabinets has 3 shelves that will hold 2 slideouts each. The 2nd and smaller of the cabinets will be on the opposite side of the TV cabinet. It will also house 3 shelves with 2 slideouts each, but these will not be double sided. These slideouts will be built to accomodate our larger hardback books and other odd sized books. I've calculated that in the larger cabinet I should be able to fit close to 1000 DVD's, or around 300 paperback books. I'll have a mixture of books and DVD's in this cabinet.

Anyway..... I'm sure you're waiting to get to the meat and taders (so to speak). Last weekend I went to Home Depot (only place around) and purchased 4 sheets of their cabinet grade plywood in 3/4" Red Oak, and some 1x6 Red Oak boards.

Here are some pics of my current progress. I've got the basic outside of the larger storage cabinet together, and am now waiting for my slides to arrive before I go any further. These cabinets will be faced with strips cut from the oak boards.

I'm attaching a rough drawing of my plan, please ignore the part on the far left, I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do there, but the pic should give you a quick idea of what I'm shooting for. I'll see if I can get some shots of my plans up. The other 2 shots are of my current progress, and a pic of the grain on the ply.

Note!!
I am beginner in every sense of the word. I have a table saw, sliding compound mitre saw, and basic hand tools. I have been lurking around this forum for a few months now, and have picked up a few tips and tricks. However, I fully understand how important experience is. My project is not as complicated and I don't expect it to be anywhere near the quality I see regularly on this forum. Having said that, I'm very happy with my results so far. 
Sorry about the pic quality, they're from my phone because I can't find my camera.

Enjoy!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beacher:
Welcome aboard! Looks like you're well on your way to a well-thought execution of a solid plan.

If you're anything like me, you have the desire once in a while to go back and find that certain Ken Follett or Dean Koontz or Lee Child that really painted your wagon...and finding it in a double-stacked set of four or five shelves, intermingled with your (my) wife's knick-knacks...it gets frustrating sometimes. I am faced with the same issues...small home, limited space that the TV and books have to share. My solution was similar to your idea, except that it involved tearing out a fireplace and replacing it with a built-in e-center. 

My only single piece of advice is this: In joining the face frame or leading-edge pieces of oak to the plywood, how have you considered joining them? I would recommend a Kreg pocket screw jig first, and plate jointer or 'biscuits' second. Either one I think you could have for around a hundred bucks for a full setup. Look into this; you won't be disappointed.

Keep the pictures coming and best wishes for a successful project. There's nothing quite like the feeling of doing it yourself, having it turn out well, and imagining many many years of hard use from a sturdy project piece that you could _never_ buy anywhere.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Hehehe.... We have a lot of Koontz in our collection.

Thank you for the compliments and the advice.
Originally I had planned on joining the face boards with dowels. I've been thinking about purchasing a pocket screw jig and using it, but I would really like to have a biscuit setup. Right now whichever direction I go unfortunately has a lot to do with my budget for this project.

It'll be a bit before I put the face boards on. My drawer plans involve some "in theory it's perfect" that I need to build in reality before I'm sure how thick to make my face boards.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, since you have neither, and having used both myself, my advice would be to buy the Kreg kit. A plate jointer and biscuits have their place, but for me and my money and skill level, a Kreg has proven to be a very wise purchase. 

I think you will find, once you get it right in your mind how to use it, that it will rather quickly propel your skills in joinery to a level you didn't think you were capable of. Or in other words, you will discover a relatively inexpensive way to advance your skills. 

People (read: other woodworkers, father in laws, assorted other critics) will say "holy _crap_ Beach those joints look GREAT!

Ask around for other opinions, as mine is only that---my opinion. But like I said, I've done it both ways.

regards,
smitty


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Beachernaut said:


> My drawer plans involve some "in theory it's perfect" that I need to build in reality before I'm sure how thick to make my face boards.


Sounds like the way I build things! :thumbsup:

Looks like you're doing well. That's a good sized project for "a beginner". And don't worry about being as impressive as some of the projects here. A lot of these guys have been at it for years. At this point I'm closer to your end of the scale than I am to the other end, but the more projects a person does, the better the results. Have fun!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice stand,It looks like it will be something like I want to build.I usually make a general sketch and the rest is made by the voices I hear in my head lol!Itchy


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

My coworker who stores a lot of his tools in my shop just purchased a pocket screw jig. Of course the storage fees include me being able to use said tools when needed........

Anyway, I also purchased a small dowel jig (I have a large pile of dowels from my RC modeling hobby).

My slides should be here Monday, and I'll be able to get back to work on this project. I don't dare go any further on this cabinet until I can build the slideouts and verify my measurements, fit, etc.

I'm not doing anything too complicated, but this project gets a bit bigger every week or so. Mostly the TV cabinet. I have outlets, lights, fans, and some other stuff planned to be incorporated into the TV cabinet.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice!
WhaT TO see more pictures!


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's an update.

I've been busy this weekend building a slideout and verifying measurements and stuff. My slides came in yesterday, and I've mocked up my slide mounts, and how well the slide out fits in the cabinet. The basic structure of the slideout is finished. I still need to build the slideout front, drill both sides for shelf pins, and face the plywood with oak strips.

I probably don't need to say this, but..... I'm learning a lot.
Here are some mock up pics of where I am.

Comments, questions, and suggestions are all welcome.

Note: please disreguard the blocks that the slides are mounted on, they are scraps that aren't square, that's why the whole slide out leans a little.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beacher...that is going to look _excellent!_ Keep the images coming. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Slides look good...good execution. I like the thought process behind the centered, under-mount. I never would have thought of that. 

later
smitty


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

smitty1967 said:


> I like the thought process behind the centered, under-mount. I never would have thought of that.
> 
> later
> smitty


Thanks!
I wouldn't have thought of that either...... I saw that on a pantry slide out on this forum, so I can't take credit. 

If I could remember who it was I'd thank them.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beachernaut said:


> If I could remember who it was I'd thank them.


 
story of my life....

smitty
:stupid:


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't been able to get much time to work on this project lately, but here is a small update.
I've got the drawers mostly done on the top shelf, I just need to play with the slides to square them up a bit. Now that I've figured them out, the rest of the drawers should go a bit smoother.
Here's pics of the little progress I've been able to make lately.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beach:
the originality that you continue to demonstrate is refreshing. Design has always been my week point, but like with the undermount drawer glide, these photos of the half-rounds for pulls (instead of hardware, I presume?) are great...good ideas and good sharing...I think they're going to add to the project.

keep 'em coming

smitty


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Smitty. The notches are a solution for both my cheapness and an attempt to keep this project simple.
Since there is going to be a cabinet door for each shelf, I couldn't use any type of knob or handle that attaches to the drawer face. My cheap solution is a simple cut in each side that was drawn using a roll of electrical tape.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok.... So, it's been a while. 
I ran out of wood just after my last post on this thread. I put off getting more wood a couple of times, and here we are a year later. 

So I picked up some ply last week, and worked on my slide outs a bit this weekend. I got the rest of the slide outs built and mounted. I need to build and mount the faces, then put the trim around the edges of the bottom 4. After that, all that's left on this cabinet is to put the face boards on, then it'll be ready for some poly clear.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice project. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. I was beginning to think that you gave up on this one. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Nope, didn't give up. Lets just say I got side tracked.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had to improvise a few times when I didn't have the proper tools for the job. This is a prime example.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking great! Can't wait to see the finished product! keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's the latest update. I've got all of the slideouts built and mounted. I put on the face boards on the top/bottom, and down the sides. Unfortunately a measuring mistake earlier wasted some of my boards so I'll have to make a trip to HD before I can do the face boards between the shelves.

Anyway, besides those face boards, I need to trim around the bottom 4 slide outs, and install/trim the shelves in the slideouts. I'm undecided on whether I'll put doors on this, or leave it without. I'm getting closer to sanding and finishing.


----------



## raptor790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, I hear ya when you were saying how much experience and incredible work is on this forum. To be honest I think its downright intimidating.

But DANG, this thing is looking good! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks. 
We're all our own worst critic, and I could go on about the imperfections and mistakes I've made on this project. However, over all, I'm happy with what I've completed.


----------



## bbandu (Mar 29, 2011)

I will agree it looks really good, and I like the center slideout idea.


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Time for an update!!! I know the summer months can get busy though...


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

No update yet. It's still waiting for some faceboards. Between work, maintaing my vehicles, yard stuff, and my addiction to dirt bikes, this project hasn't had any love.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> No update yet. It's still waiting for some faceboards. Between work, maintaing my vehicles, yard stuff, and my addiction to dirt bikes, this project hasn't had any love.


I know the feeling, I started a router table in april, it is still not completed, jsut to busy between wife kids and life.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the below cabinet slider idea and the pull out handles or cutouts anxious to see finished project


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking great!
if you don't mind me asking, what kind of edge banding did you use for the edges?

I am helping my father-in-law build a desk for my mother-in-law and we are having great success with the iron on edge banding.

Looking forward to see the finished product.

Cheers.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by edging, but I'm using peices or strips cut from 1x10 Red Oak boards.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by edging, but I'm using peices or strips cut from 1x10 Red Oak boards.


Thin Vaneer that hides the ply. It goes around the edges.


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, that's what I thought you ment. All of the plywood edges that are visible (besides the bottom and back of the cabinet) are covered with solid peices cut from the oak boards.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My wife and daughter both use Nook color. 20,000 books and or magazines each and it only takes up the room of a single paper back. Me I don't like reading, well except for this forum.:thumbsup:



Beachernaut said:


> I've had to improvise a few times when I didn't have the proper tools for the job. This is a prime example.


That's funny but if it works


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

smitty1967 said:


> Beach:
> the originality that you continue to demonstrate is refreshing. Design has always been my week point, but like with the undermount drawer glide, these photos of the half-rounds for pulls (instead of hardware, I presume?) are great...good ideas and good sharing...I think they're going to add to the project.
> 
> keep 'em coming
> ...


I'd have to agree.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> Ok, that's what I thought you ment. All of the plywood edges that are visible (besides the bottom and back of the cabinet) are covered with solid peices cut from the oak boards.


That's awesome.
You have built an outstanding unit.
Awesome work!


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

an pics of it installed?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, I'm not sure on what or when, but i am totally stealing the electrical tape size cutout pulls..awsome project so far man, keep the pic's coming.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

any idea how many books you think it might hold?


----------



## Beachernaut (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

beerdog, It's not done yet. It's still sitting in my shop waiting for facing boards.

Troyd, no problem. However, the lower 2 shelves were done with a hole saw. I cut the boards and held them together, then ran a 1 1/2" hole saw through them. It's easier and quicker than using the jigsaw.

rrbrown- I've never really tried to figure it out. The shelves are approximately 20" wide (can't remember exact measurements), with 4 shelves per slideout. With 6 slideouts that gives me 24 shelves. Figuring approximately 1 1/2" thick for an average paperback, we have enough room for about 300 or so books.


----------

